# Anyone use /see one of these?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Was cutting one of my properties today and this showed up in the next lot.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Never seen one. Looks like something for dummies.


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess it is for people who never check the weather or know how to read a thermometer.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

we use to use Coors Light cans for indication of freezing.....the homeless with gather around and wait for cold beer


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

They aren't cheap......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1662475 said:


> we use to use Coors Light cans for indication of freezing.....the homeless with gather around and wait for cold beer


Got me thinking ,just tie a Coors light on a pole ,when the mountains are blue it freezing out.Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1662669 said:


> Got me thinking ,just tie a Coors light on a pole ,when the mountains are blue it freezing out.Thumbs Up


Yeah, but do they still work after consuming the contents ? 

A better idea would be to have each property owner put out fresh baked cookies at the entrance to each property. If / when you get there, they're not steaming anymore, then it's time to salt the freshly plowed drive or lot...

Works for me, as the cookies would have to be replaced after each visit..


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1662671 said:


> Yeah, but do they still work after consuming the contents ?
> 
> A better idea would be to have each property owner put out fresh baked cookies at the entrance to each property. If / when you get there, they're not steaming anymore, then it's time to salt the freshly plowed drive or lot...
> 
> Works for me, as the cookies would have to be replaced after each visit..


LOL or just lick the pole. If you freeze to the poll then you have a freezing issue. :laughing: I mean why waste a good beer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I prefer the nipple theory.....but that's just me


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1662682 said:


> I prefer the nipple theory.....but that's just me


that works too


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1662682 said:


> I prefer the nipple theory.....but that's just me


Yeah, but only if each property is accompanied by a young, pretty lady...

Otherwise, I'm not diggin the idea.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1662687 said:


> Yeah, but only if each property is accompanied by a young, pretty lady...
> 
> Otherwise, I'm not diggin the idea.


ya buddy


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

We have had those ice indicators in our area for several years. But, only on bridges and over passes. Haven't seen them anywhere else. I figured it was because the Colorado River runs through town, and we get a lot of fog and dew in the mornings. And when it is cold enough, the roads can be dry, but the bridges can be pretty slick.


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Maybe the property owners get a a discount on insurance for having them. Maybe it is a way to try and lower liability. Maybe in court if someone has an accident they can say didn't you see all the ice/freeze warnings.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Very cool... since we all know how uncommon common sense is....


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1662682 said:


> I prefer the nipple theory.....but that's just me


So, is this how you check the temperature?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Paying her hourly may be a wee bit pricey....


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

derekbroerse;1662990 said:


> Paying her hourly may be a wee bit pricey....


lol yep

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

My mother in law should wear that to church.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

saw one on the building the other day....think it was the walmart on transit rd


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

cet;1662450 said:


> Never seen one. Looks like something for dummies.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Jim74;1663115 said:


> My mother in law should wear that to church.


The sign or tank top?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCUFORM-SI...654?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33850b1b16

For the price of em, I wonder how many disappear with competitors? :/


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

derekbroerse;1663944 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCUFORM-SI...654?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33850b1b16
> 
> For the price of em, I wonder how many disappear with competitors? :/


They need a chip in them to locate with a GPS when they get stolen.


----------



## Drconstruction (Nov 29, 2012)

I do scaffolding in nuclear power plants, they have those signs in all the parking lots. Safety first, if you get hurt, it's your fault.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

But why do they have to be so expensive? If the technology is cheap enough to put it on every Coors light can and bottle....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

derekbroerse;1664089 said:


> But why do they have to be so expensive? If the technology is cheap enough to put it on every Coors light can and bottle....


I'd have to think the technology/device used in the signs is more refined than what the beer industry uses for liability reasons. With a sue happy society in some locations I'm sure someone would challenge the signs accuracy in court and the manufacture probably a some reserve built into the cost to compensate for liabily insurance for lawsuits. There's also a limited market for these signs and we all know that's a cost driver too.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Probably even more so that it's cheaper to buy them than pay out a lawsuit, so realistically.. "because they can".


----------



## CATMAN607 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have had ppl follow me plowing or salting right to my turn around and ask why i'm drive so slow. well if i'm salting the road is slippery some ppl just dont get it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1664111 said:


> I'd have to think the technology/device... uses for liability reasons. With a sue happy society in some locations I'm sure someone would challenge the signs accuracy in court and the manufacture probably a some reserve built into the cost to compensate for liabily insurance for lawsuits. There's also a limited market for these signs and we all know that's a cost driver too.


or if the sign was missing they can put the blame back on the property owner sand say....

_"your Honor, I thought it was safe, as that silly sign that was there to make the decision for me to walk or not, must have been stolen, or misplaced, and lordy, lordy, lordy knows I can't make a proper judgment call myself. BTW.... Where can I expect to pick up my million dollars ???"_


----------

